# Avian Health Insurance



## ChiHD (May 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. I signed up specifically to ask some questions about healthcare for my parakeets, and I would greatly appreciate any help I can get.

One of my parakeets appear to be sick. His feathers are puffy all day and he seems lethargic. I know for sure I should take him to a vet, but I was thinking of getting health insurance for my bird first. I've taken another one of my parakeets to emergency care before and it was fairly expensive (cost about $300 for the overnight stay and shots). I'd like them to be covered if possible before visiting the vet again.

Based on what I've read online, it would appear that health insurance for pets is similar to those for humans, however, I do not know which insurance provider is good. I imagine that just as there are good/bad insurers for human healthcare, there are good/bad insurers for pet healthcare and more specifically avian healthcare.

I live in Southern California and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a pet health insurance provider. I have 5 parakeets and only one of them is sick, but I am thinking of getting coverage for all of them if it seems affordable. 

I welcome any suggestions on this matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

How long has your bird been sick? Take him to the vet asap, even without insurance. These little ones can go from normal to dying in a day by the time they show symptoms  
Get insurance for all your birds. The point of insurance is to get it before anything bad happens.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Moira take your budgie to the avian vet ASAP I have never heard of insurance for birds you can only get insurance for dogs and cats but I have never heard of it for birds. If you have a bird you should save up the money to pay for his health...If you have the money there take your budgie to the vet the cost is usually $50 for a checkup and then the medicine on top of the cost..... It is most important that you take your budgie to the avian vet to be checked......If there is insurance for birds you should sign up for it first before you get any animal....Birds can hide there illness and you don't even know if they are sick or not...You don't want anything bad to happen to your budgie do you.......


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Agree....get them the vet care he needs asap...along with ownership of a pet, comes the responsibility of health care...sadly, it is sometimes an expense folk don't take into account when purchasing any pet


----------



## ChiHD (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone. I actually plan to call up the clinics today to see which I should take him to. I also decided that I will take him in asap without insurance. I think he's been sick for about a week. It wasn't very noticeable at first but it is much more obvious the last couple of days because he is constantly puffy and sleeping.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

After you have taken your budgie to the anian vet please let us know how he is... I hope it isn't serious... Poor little guy....


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Good, I'm glad you are taking your bird. 
My husband also mentioned that insurance companies wouldn't insure a sick animal anyway. If you were an insurer what would you look for? It's like making a bet with the insurance company; you bet your pet WILL get sick, and they bet NOT. So if they do, the company pays out.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here in Australia there is an insurance called Australian Pet Insurance. That only covers dogs and cats. They don't have one for birds... I am happy you are taking your bird to the avian vet to be checked....If you get any animal or birds you should have the money saved up to cover your pet when they get sick.....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Please let us know what the vet has to say, keep him extra warm and get some probiotics as well whilst you are at the vets.:budgie:


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Here in england we have bird insurance, I wouldn't have a bird without it as vet bills can be very expensive I have it for all my pets, ones uouv bin to the vet then you can get your insurance witch will not included this illness the bird is having but will cover there after, good luck and kind wishes for your birdie:budgie:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I saw some online but they were more vet care discounts


----------

